# BUENOS AIRES skyline - NEW pictures 2009



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

This is just the new area of Puerto Madero. Enjoy!


----------



## adamantopoulosich (Jan 23, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos. Es otra vista de Buenos Aires. 
Sin embargo hallo mas valor al centro patrimonial


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Muy buenas imágenes... Saludos:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

amazing skyline and buildings! i love it


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice place :yes:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Buenos Aires really rocks! :rock:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The skyline of Puerto Madero, is very good!
Finally, Buenos Aires winning this one feature of a modern metropolis!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buenos Aires its awesome city! Has a great skyline btw :cheers:


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Excelentes imagenes de Buenos Aires!! Me gusta los angulos desde don se tomaron las fotos, no habia visto unas como estas. Gracias :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Buenos Aires para mí es la ciudad más bella de América :cheers:


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Ortega pics are just AMAZING ! Dude, you've got a camera that is kicking butts ! Nice job !

And glad to see Mzn back , he used to post more on SSC around 2005


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Príncipe said:


> Wow Ortega pics are just AMAZING ! Dude, you've got a camera that is kicking butts ! Nice job !
> 
> And glad to see Mzn back , he used to post more on SSC around 2005


Thanks for your comment Princepe,all photos is not mine


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL ^^ Thx for sharing then Ortega. 

BTW, do u know who they do belong to?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> LOL ^^ Thx for sharing then Ortega.
> 
> BTW, do u know who they do belong to?


Thank you very much Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Claudio Lacerda (Dec 30, 2007)

Buenos Aires is beautifull!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ What a beautiful photo of Buenos Aires...so dreamy :banana:

Thx Ortega-Galatian


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

Great Pics! Why is it called Buenos Aires?


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Wonderful city. Some much variarity.


----------



## massynippon (Jan 30, 2008)

bellissima città!!!


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Parisian Girl said:


>


Simply beautiful, looks like a mix between Paris and Madrid. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is awesome pic indeed ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

AMS guy said:


> Simply beautiful, looks like a mix between Paris and Madrid. kay:


That's exactly what I was thinking when I first saw this photo actually, that wonderful mix and feel of this city just felt so familiar to me. There is definitely a real comparison between Paris, Madrid and Buenos Aires. Buenos Aires is clearly also one of the great cities of the world imo. 

The photo in itself is just pure class....wonderful warm tones/colours throughout. :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I vote for the Brazilian takeover of this city!!! Buenos Aires gives Latin America an unique taste of sofistication!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL What's the chance of that happening? Isn't the rivalry bad enough between Brazil and Argentina when it comes to football/soccer?! :lol: Now u want to take their greatest asset away too!? hno:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> LOL What's the chance of that happening? Isn't the rivalry bad enough between Brazil and Argentina when it comes to football/soccer?! :lol: Now u want to take their greatest asset away too!? hno:



They know we love BA. And we are trying hard to put rivalry behind our destiny (wihc is, of course, the forever side-by-side)


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> They know we love BA. And we are trying hard to put rivalry behind our destiny (wihc is, of course, the forever side-by-side)


That's really cool though huh. Of course, collectively, and most importantly, Latin America has such a range of spectacular and diverse cities that it's enough to make your head spin!


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome!

We used say that Buenos Aires is a little Europe inside South-America. I'm brazilian but my mother is from BA.. Maybe in July I'll know there! ;DDD


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

not that small europe I think heheheh... 13 million people is massive!

thanks for the pics... I just love Buenos Aires... is so chick, cosmopolitan, a city with a real spirit... 

cheers


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

This city is supreme!!


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I vote for the Brazilian takeover of this city!!!


No, pelase! You had a lot of "year 1900 architecture" in Rio too, but you destroyed a huge part of it during the sixties by putting boxy, concrete towers in its place. So, no damn way!!  BsAs stays in Argentina.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

What an awesome city.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

the paris and the nyc of latin america


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

AMS guy said:


> No, pelase! You had a lot of "year 1900 architecture" in Rio too, but you destroyed a huge part of it during the sixties by putting boxy, concrete towers in its place. So, no damn way!!  BsAs stays in Argentina.


I don't wanna know your excuses!!:lol::lol: We want BA for us! Period! We give you Cuibá in exchange!!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I had no idea Buenos Aires had such tall buildings. Ive always pictured a large low-rise European-style city. Very impressive.


----------



## Parabellum (May 26, 2008)

There are three photos that I took in Puerto Madero some time ago


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Very nice pix indeed! :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beatiful pics, exelent job!

I'd like to put some more..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah BA y sus avenidas de matar de inveja!!!! Non hay otra igual en el mundo! ( Brazilians always have the anoying costum to use the Portuñol!! ... I hope mine works...sorry...)


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just beautiful it is definetely one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Wow, this is just an awesome photo! Such a great looking avenue....and so much greenery. 

Thx for sharing, chris_maiden. :cheers:


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

no doubt about it... the most beatiful city in latinamerica by far...

Buenos Aires is sophisticated, is massive, is charming, is chick, is cosmopolitan is a really big big city that is why is more chaotic, noisy and maybe a little more dirty than Santiago or Montevideo for example.

Going to SA and not visiting Buenos Aires is like coming to Australia and not visiting Sydney. If you like cities, like me, Buenos Aires is the only really big one in the extreme south of the continent.

More pictures:

(from flickr)
































































































































































































cheers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santiaguin said:


>


From all places in BA i like most this place (square)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> From all places in BA i like most this place (square)


I think that is the widest avenue in the world the Avenida 9 de julho.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I think that is the widest avenue in the world the Avenida 9 de julho.


True. I believe 9 de Julio avenue is the widest in the world....something like 140m in width. 

It's simply magnificent!!! :banana:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

WOW, a beatiful city indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I think that is the widest avenue in the world the Avenida 9 de julho.


I think the same too


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Some weird things about Buenos Aires 

It would be great to be neighbour of the Obelisk next to 9 de julio avenue, like the man who built this little house over a building! :nuts:



















But it wouldn't be comfortable to live in a house like this.. the narrowest of the city. It was property of a slave whose boss gave him when slavery was abolished










This sculpture is named "The dolphin's hunt".. I think it's really strange :nuts: I don't know where it's located.. maybe a _porteño_ can tell us 










Manzana de las Luces (Lights' Block)
It's one of the few colonial places of the city nowadays.. But that's not the strange thing.. Not a long time ago there were discovered tunnels in this place, that people think they connected important places in the Colonization Times, and were used for smuggling.



















Unbeliveable archaeological finds in Puerto Madero, the chic zone of the city.
There were found remains of a Spanish galleon when a company was building offices. The remains will stay there (i think).. Well.. another place to visit in Buenos Aires! :lol:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

lovely


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Unbeliveable archaeological finds in Puerto Madero, the chic zone of the city.
> There were found remains of a Spanish galleon when a company was building offices. The remains will stay there (i think).. Well.. another place to visit in Buenos Aires! :lol:


Interesting... this area how faraway is from the coast line?


----------



## funky_jazz (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure why or if it should be called Buenos Aires. Air pollution is intense there. Here is a pic of the skyline from the roof of my Palermo apartment:










More Palermo photos from this series can be found here.


----------



## funky_jazz (Feb 17, 2009)

That Puerto Madero area is just along the banks of the river. It is situated right along the coast. You can see exactly where using Google Earth or Google Maps. Very interesting post, btw!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Some photos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ AWESOME!! This is what it's really all about!! Fantastic photos chris_maiden :cheers: 

Magnificent city, with just so many grand beautiful avenues and buildings to marvel at.:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

chris_maiden those photos ^^ are really great! :cheers: Thanks kay:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great and interesting pictures!
Thx for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics please


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the coments 

The photos are not mine, but I think it's a great compilation.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely city.


----------



## Alfa-G (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet and nice, great pics.
Thanks


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh! Snow??









^^ Looks just like London did a few weeks back. :runaway: 

Great new photos! Thx :cheers1:


----------



## tj_alan90alan (Jan 22, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos White Shadows
> 
> 
> very nice photo too


amazinggg!!! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it looks so beautiful...


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Oh! Snow??


nice pic... this photo is in san telmo neighbourhood, near of the "microcentro"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Oh! Snow??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible pic :drool: wow


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

chris_maiden said:


>


This Skyline is Awesome, I Love Buenos Aires, this photo is Special, i mean all the bunch of Photos of this thread Are Amazing but this is great kay:

:cheers:

Someday I'll Be There In Bs As.

Keep It Up With More Pics

:banana:


----------



## lean.92 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pictures of a great city!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

LVM said:


> nice pic... this photo is in san telmo neighbourhood, near of the "microcentro"


No need to tell about our envy....:bleep::bleep::bleep:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

:eek2: I think I'd actually kill for that view! OMG!? What a city! :bow:


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

great thread... I agree... BA is one of the 5 most beautiful cities in the whole world...


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Snow photo is so cute.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*More photos:*





































*Finaly, the best of Buenos Aires:*

*Carne*










*and Tango:*


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Amo a Buenos Aires, que ciudad que tiene alma propia.

PD: Esa foto de la carne ME MATÓ XD


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

jaja esta muy sangrieta esa carne, a mi me gusta más cocida.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and amazing updated pics  kay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

M_K_O said:


> PD: Esa foto de la carne ME MATÓ XD


Sí, ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haberla posteado. Cada vez que visito el thread me cruje el estómago...



chris_maiden said:


> jaja esta muy sangrieta esa carne, a mi me gusta más cocida.


jajaja!!! Vos sos el que pasa el asado para comerlo como te gusta: suela!!!


----------



## Der-Roedie (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info

Of course they need to respond to my application letter first... ah well, at least I have a dream to live towards! :lol:
At the moment there is no city in the world that attracts me more than Buenos Aires!!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

----


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unmake/158108365/
:cheers:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

^^

:eek2:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

:applause:

Nice Skyline of Buenos Aires.

Thanks For The Photos.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Der-Roedie said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Of course they need to respond to my application letter first... ah well, at least I have a dream to live towards! :lol:
> At the moment there is no city in the world that attracts me more than Buenos Aires!!


actually i have the same feeling, i'm trying to move to Buenos Aires but for me it has been very difficult to find an apartment! hno:


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/unmake/158108365/
> :cheers:


this pic is old


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ pero esta muy buena jeje


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

chris_maiden said:


> ^^ pero esta muy buena jeje


and that means? 



LVM said:


> this pic is old


Next time i 'll post recent one


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> and that means?


It means that the photo is cool! :cheers:
Are you from Greece?


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Puerto Madero, street level


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Geniales!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Grosas fotos las últimas che!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos  this tower


>


looks quite similar with Trump Tower in Chicago  at least from this angle



chris_maiden said:


> It means that the photo is cool! :cheers:
> Are you from Greece?


Yeap! Athens, Greece :cheers1:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics, Bonaerense24!!!


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Excelent perspective, christos-greece!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks  I have right, about that tower yes...


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you guys . I have some more, ill post them later


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*Madero port, pics selection:*



































































































































































Photos: Totu - Maxem - Gerba


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last pics are very nice :cheers: i like the skyline in those pics


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. 
Amazing city!
One of the best cities in the world!!! My favorite LA city!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

IMPRESIONANTES las últimas de Madero.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

excelent photos!

I love this one


----------



## pegu (Nov 18, 2008)

se lucieron con las fotos, amo bs as q mas puedo decir. if u havent come, get the chance to know it and have a great time here.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

I love this photo:


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Residential Neighbourhoods

Nuñez




























Palermo














































Belgrano


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

que buenas fotos las últimas!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

White Shadows said:


> I love this photo:


Very nice photo kay:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I love this city, is fantastic!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

NIce thread, excelent Pics.

Buenos Aires Rules.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

EXCELENTES, la toma de la 9 de julio es sensacional.


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

Incredible pics, you guys chose them very well!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice pics Ortega :cheers:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Greats pics, Ortega-Galatian!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for your interest and comments Christos, White Shadows and M K O ^^:cheers:


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

So beautiful. One more a nice pic


----------

